# Lundborg-Land German Shepherds



## ocangel27 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi.

Does anyone have any experience or know of this breeder? We're looking to get a GSD and this is one of the breeder we're considering.

thanks for your help.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

It would help folks if you would put a link to the website (If they have one.) in your post.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

http://www.lundborg-land.com/

I will say that I had never talked to her nor contacted her before, but one morning awhile ago I noticed one of her pups for sale on craigslist so I emailed her. She was extremely concerned and could not understand why someone was giving away (or selling) their dog. I do know that she was more than willing to take the dog back and that she did contact the owner, but I do not know the outcome.


----------



## ocangel27 (Mar 13, 2009)

that's strange. thanks for the info.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

there was a member here who lost her "heart dog" that was from lundborg. i believe she said that their dogs were pricey but very well worth it and that she wouldnt hesitate to get her next dog from them when the time was right.



> Originally Posted By: LARHAGE Flanna was beautiful in every way, and will never be replaced in my heart, she was the _epitome of a German Shepherd_, I saved a long time to buy her as her sire Urban vom Gleisenauer Schloss, is a fantastic dog, I got the priveledge of watching him compete, and than spending time with him, fell in love with his charachter and beauty, I knew I would get a pup from him despite the price, and I never regretted it.


i have corresponded with Linda (the breeder) briefly regarding an issue aside from breeding/puppy interest - and she was very nice & helpful.


----------

